# Brancher un MacBook (gma950) en FullHD à une TV via HDMI. (Connectique et ? connexes)



## oZen (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais prochainement investir dans une télévision FullHD (je ne sais pas encore quel modèle, et peut être que vos réponses conditionneront mon achat).
Sur cet écran de TV j'aimerais brancher mon MacBook de l'année derniere équipé d'un GMA950, pour y diffuser des vidéos en 720p ou 1080i/p.

Pour ce qui est de la connectique, a priori la seule solution consiste en l'achat de l'adaptateur Mini-DVI / DVI plus un cable DVI / HDMI.

Les questions que je me pose sont les suivantes:

- Existe t-il un cordon directement Mini-DVI > HDMI ? De n'importe quelle marque.
- Y'a t'il des marques de TV à privilégier car réputées en "bons termes" avec le MacBook ?
- Y'a t-il, au contraire, des TV à éviter. J'ai, en effet, lu ici et là les témoignages de gens qui n'arrivaient pas à avoir d'image correcte ou entière avec le combo GMA950 / TV HD.
- La sortie se fait-elle bien en 1080p ? et pas en 1080i ? (J'ai relevé sur ce point des témoignages opposés). 
- Et si la vidéo sortait en 1080i cela est-il si gênant que ça ? Un doubleur de lignes est-il nécessaire ? Cela peut il être intégré a la TV ?

En bref, la solution du combo MacBook (gma950) + TV en FullHD est-elle viable ?
Avez des retours d'expérience de ce couple ?

Ca fait beaucoup de questions tout ca, j'espère ne pas vous avoir trop assommer :rateau: 
Et merci beaucoup d'avance aux personnes qui me liront et/ou me répondront


----------



## oZen (9 Mars 2008)

Arg, on dirait que j'y suis allé un peu fort avec toutes mes questions :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2008)

oZen a dit:


> Arg, on dirait que j'y suis allé un peu fort avec toutes mes questions :rateau: :rose:



Je vais faire une réponse de gros badabeu : pourquoi ne vas tu pas avec ton MacBook sous le bras dans un vrai magasin, tester l'affichage / toussa de ton MB sur différents écrans ? Pour que tes yeux à toi puissent juger !

Sly54


----------



## oZen (9 Mars 2008)

En fait, je n'ai pas les câbles qui vont bien (50), pour aller tester en magasin.
C'est surtout des retours d'expériences qui m'aideraient bien.

PS: C'est quoi un badabeu ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2008)

oZen a dit:


> PS: C'est quoi un badabeu ?



Un terme que j'avais trouvé il y a longtemps ! dans une revue informatique, signifiant (probablement) un blaireau (ou tout autre mot assimilé).
Mais c'était quoi donc cette revue : icônes ? non, chais plus !

Sly54


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

oZen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais prochainement investir dans une télévision FullHD (je ne sais pas encore quel modèle, et peut être que vos réponses conditionneront mon achat).
> Sur cet écran de TV j'aimerais brancher mon MacBook de l'année derniere équipé d'un GMA950, pour y diffuser des vidéos en 720p ou 1080i/p.
> ...




je suis pas sur que tu fasses du full hd avec le MB

j'ai plusieurs regarde des trailers HD et ca rame par moment


----------



## fpoil (12 Mars 2008)

oZen a dit:


> Les questions que je me pose sont les suivantes:
> 
> - Existe t-il un cordon directement Mini-DVI > HDMI ? De n'importe quelle marque.
> - Y'a t'il des marques de TV à privilégier car réputées en "bons termes" avec le MacBook ?
> ...



Pour ce qui est du cable je n'en connais pas, il faut le mini-dvi vers dvi et dvi vers hdmi + si possible un cable optique mini-jack-tosh link pour le son.

Pour le reste, c'est un peu la question à mille balles :rateau: , je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de marques mieux que d'autres, par contre il y a des modèles plus courants que d'autres.

En effet, moins avec les full-hd, il y a beaucoup de soucis pour connecter un mac mini ou un macbook à un écran HD ready ou Full HD et obtenir une image qui ne fasse pas de l'overscan (le bureau d'osx ne tient pas dans la dalle). Donc quasiment obligé de passer par soit switchresX soit par displayconfigX pour affiner les réglages d'affichage, d'où l'intérêt d' avoir un modèle courant pour lequel on trouve des configs sur le net.

Sinon, de façon plus générale, si tu pars pour un fullHD, essaies d'en prendre un compatible 24p (les films en Blue ray sont au format 24 image/seconde et cela provoquent souvent sur des écrans non compatibles 24p du "judder' (saccades) auquel on est plus ou moins sensible)

D'ailleurs tu trouveras sur le net des "settings" permettant avec switchresX d'obtenir du 1080p/24 avec un mac mini par exemple, pratique lorsque tu as des .mkv en 1080p...

va voir ici par exemple pour une utilisation de la gma950 en HD : 123macmini


Sinon, pour la lecture de la HD, cela dépend du soft utiliser et sur mac on est pas très bien loti...

le couple QT+perian eest à oublier pour du 1080p

par contre tu peux essayer xbmc pour osx


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

ce qui est chiant c'est VLC qui plante en lisant des videos HD

lui qui est pourtant un soft capable de tout lire...


----------



## marcdehousse (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour! 

Je rebondis sur cet ancien topic pour vous poser ma question. 

Je viens d'acheter une dalle Sony 40", modèle KDL-40S5600E. 

http://www.privilege-discount.fr/F-1038-ecrans-plats/P-156136-sony_
  
Et je souhaiterais réaliser le meilleur branchement possible avec mon MacBook Alu Unibody. 

Je pensais acheter cet  adaptateur  Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ

Ainsi qu'un câble HDMI. 

Pour le son, je pense à une simple connexion entre mon macbook et un kit d'enceintes 2.1 de chez Altec, par un câble Jack-Jack. 

Qu'en pensez-vous? Quelqu'un a déjà une installation dans le genre? 

Merci!


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

c'est ce que je fais entre un Mini et une TV Sharp; ça fonctionne très bien.


Pour l'adaptateur mini display port vers HDMI, je l'ai pris chez MacWay:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13879/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-hdmi.html

Je récupère le son via la sortie jack du Mini pour l'envoyer vers une entrée audio de mon ampli.

Pour info, on commence à trouver des adaptateurs qui ont en plus une entrée son (via USB, ou via jack) et qui ressortent le son et l'image en HDMI.
Par exemple: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15242/adaptateur-mini-displayport-usb-audio-vers-hdmi.html

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## marcdehousse (14 Mars 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide


----------



## kazadvic (18 Mars 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du cable je n'en connais pas, il faut le mini-dvi vers dvi et dvi vers hdmi + si possible un cable optique mini-jack-tosh link pour le son.



Il n'existe donc aucune autre solution pour brancher le MB en HDMI ? Je suis pas un as des ports présents sur le MB, donc voilà une photo de ce que j'ai, dites-moi si c'est bien ça 

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8017/p1030048x.jpg

S'il n'est pas possible de brancher mon MB en HDMI sur ma TV, comment puis-je faire pour utiliser cette TV comme écran ? Il s'agit d'une Sony KDL-40S5600.

merci d'avance


----------



## marcdehousse (18 Mars 2010)

Attention, ce n'est pas un port mini-display que tu as. Tu dois acheter un adaptateur pour macbook ante septembre 2008. Mais à part ça, c'est pas faisable je crois


----------



## Holy Diver (18 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

il semblerait que ce soit un connecteur "mini DVI"

Il existe un adaptateur mini DVI mâle vers HDMI femelle, tel que celui-ci:
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00090733.html

Mais il faudra toujours un autre câble pour le son...
Cdt,

H_D


----------



## kazadvic (18 Mars 2010)

Eh ben voilà, c'est exactement ce dont j'ai besoin 
Pour le son c'est okay, je branche le MB en auxiliaire sur une chaîne hifi


----------



## jerdopler (19 Mars 2010)

Tu as aussi celui là sinon :

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX189ZM/A


----------



## kazadvic (19 Mars 2010)

Comme les Apple Store sont pas si "géniaux"... Quand je me suis pointé là-bas on m'a dit que la seule solution existante était un adaptateur mini-DVI -> DVI puis une deuxième DVI -> HDMI. C'était la semaine dernière, donc à part si ces adaptateurs mini-DVI -> HDMI sont sortis hier je suis tombé sur des vendeurs qui n'y connaissent rien...
Merci à vous en tout cas !


----------



## patmes (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et joyeux Noël à tous,
 e reviens sur l'adaptateur mini display port+ usb vers HDMi tele pour MB. J'en avais acheté fin 2010 pour un MB acheté mi-2010 pour visionner films du MB vers TV Samsung. Ca a très bien marché puis le boitier de cet accessoire fragile s'est abimé. J'ai racheté le même chez macway , mais là impossible d'obtenir image et son. La TV semble être reconnue par le MB, puisqu'en détection moniteur, il propose le panneau des définitions images, titré Samsung, et les 2 écrans à juxtaposer, le led de contact sur le boitier s'allume, l'écran tv s'éteint et se rallume, mais j'ai toujours la mention " aucun signal" sur l'ecran tele.
Voici ce que j'ai comme info sur mon MB :

Carte : NVIDIA GeForce 320M

Nom du modèle :	MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBook7,1
HDMI / Sortie DisplayPort : Connexion :Écran

Quelqu'un peut il me dire , ce que j'ai oublié de mettre à jour en connectant cet adaptateur ou si cet accessoire ne fait plus l'affaire.
Merci de votre


----------

